# pppd: NO CARRIE - sometimes chatscript failed

## seVes

hi!

i've some trouble with connecting to the internet via 3g-modem.

provider: o2 germany

modem: qualcomm gobi 2000

kernel: 2.6.36-gentoo-r5

pppd: 2.4.5-r1

when i type "pon" the chatscript failes with the following message:

```
Feb 19 01:35:23 edge pppd[4687]: pppd 2.4.5 started by root, uid 0

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]: abort on (BUSY)

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]: abort on (ERROR)

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]: send (ATZ^M)

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]: expect (OK)

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]: ^M

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]: NO CARRIER

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]:  -- failed

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge chat[4688]: Failed (NO CARRIER)

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge pppd[4687]: Connect script failed

Feb 19 01:35:23 edge pppd[4687]: Exit.

```

but, when i've tried a second one it succeeded! the modem connects, works and everthing is fine.

after that, when i would like to cancel the connection, i use "poff" and the connect will hangup.

then, if i would connect a third one, the error above comes again: NO CARRIER.

tried a fourth one, it succeeded.

and so it is going on. fails - succeeded - fails - succeeded - ...

seems like the modem doesn't hangup correct, or?

/etc/ppp/peers/o2 (symlink provider -> o2)

```

idle 0

maxfail 1

noauth

/dev/ttyUSB0

460800

lock

connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -s -f /etc/ppp/chat/o2-connect"

crtscts

local

noaccomp

nopcomp

novj

novjccomp

noipdefault

defaultroute

usepeerdns

noccp

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

noipx

```

/etc/ppp/chat/o2-connect

```

'ABORT' 'BUSY'

'ABORT' 'ERROR'

'ABORT' 'NO ANSWER'

'ABORT' 'NO CARRIER'

'ABORT' 'NO DIALTONE'

'' 'ATZ'

'OK' 'AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","internet"'

'OK' 'ATDT*99#'

'CONNECT' ''

```

any suggestions?

regards

----------

## Voltago

I've found that NetworkManager with default options does a better job than a custom chat script (also O2 Germany).

----------

## seVes

Hi,

maybe, but i wouldn't use another program to do the same as i can with the daemon directly.

i think it is only an issue with commands. but i don't know. :/

----------

